# 1954 train set



## Mojo21 (Jul 11, 2021)

i inherited a 1954 train set still in the original boxes. Any idea on value?
Thank you


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

It greatly depends on the particular set that you have. Not every old Lionel set is worth its weight in gold as many would believe (in fact very few are). Can you share some photos of your set? There was quite a lineup in that 1954 catalog that you shared a photo of and there was a broad range of items for different budgets then which reflects somewhat on their value now.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Based on your photo, I'd conservatively guess somewhere between $50.00 and $5,000.00 for right now. 

Provide some more information, and we might be able to dial it in a little closer.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Mixed Freight said:


> Based on your photo, I'd conservatively guess somewhere between $50.00 and $5,000.00 for right now.
> 
> Provide some more information, and we might be able to dial it in a little closer.


5K? lol
Pictures yes pictures. ( without the feet)


----------



## Mojo21 (Jul 11, 2021)

Lol. Yea, I guess some more details are necessary. Here’a a pic. I’ve got the track as well. All the cars are plastic except for the locomotive


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Your set actually appears to be catalog number 2203WS from 1953 (the 681 locomotive wasn't produced in 1954). Additionally you have the 3562(?) barrel car which wouldn't have been part of the original set, but is an add on that would have been purchased separately. Original retail price was $49.95 which is about $500 in today's dollars, so it wasn't a cheap set by any means.

As for the current value, it does look like it's all in good condition and the components are some of the higher end pieces of the era. I don't see the original set carton (big box that all the individual pieces would have been packed in originally) which would add to the overall value of the set if present. If you do a google search of the set's catalog number, you should be able to find links to old auction listings and may be able to pull an approximate value from what similar sets have recently sold for. eBay is my usual source for this info but complete sets aren't listed there quite as commonly as individual pieces are so I'm not seeing any examples of your particular set number in sold listings there currently.


----------



## Mojo21 (Jul 11, 2021)

Thanks for the info! How would recommend selling something like this? E-Bay auction?


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Mojo21 said:


> Thanks for the info! How would recommend selling something like this? E-Bay auction?


That would be your best bet, in my opinion. But if you ain't super desperate to get rid of it as fast as you can, you could wait a week or two for some more input and and some more research.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I would add, I don't believe summertime is typically a big season for selling trains so you may want to hold off on trying to sell anyway. Generally model railroading is more of a winter hobby for most people so prices seem to increase as demand increases when the weather cools off and people move back to indoor hobbies for the cold months of the year. Covid sort of threw a wrench into that statement and demand has been up a bit consistently throughout the year while so many people were stuck at home, but I would imagine that things are starting to return to normal in that regard.


----------



## Mojo21 (Jul 11, 2021)

Yea, honestly it’s been in my basement for about 10 years but I’m moving so I would prefer to find someone who will get some enjoyment from it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Mojo21 said:


> Yea, honestly it’s been in my basement for about 10 years but I’m moving so I would prefer to find someone who will get some enjoyment from it.


What transformer is hiding in the box?


----------



## Mojo21 (Jul 11, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> What transformer is hiding in the box?


Not sure. I’ll find out though


Big Ed said:


> What transformer is hiding in the box?


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

Mojo21 said:


> Not sure. I’ll find out though
> View attachment 562743


Looks like a nice unit, as some else had said about having the box that it came in does indeed ad to value , transformer has seen better days [ but with most of us / some / I myself have a huge collection of transformers / why / not sure they just keep multiplying - worst the rising rabbits ] - but you have the boxes the cars and engine came in - I'll look over photos better in AM - I'm one of that would be interested in this unit - I mainly have HO 99% but do have some Lionel Family pieces


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

I just checked eBay prices and they are all over the place / Engine and tender some sellers get more then other sellers - I went to completed auctions / active are bait action prices / some of them really off there rocker and some fair market value - I buy on eBay when I need something I can not find here or at the Local Choke and Puke = [ wanna-be train show ] If you can do me a favor flip the cars and snap photo of trucks / Thanks


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

1950 Lionel 681 Restored Freight Set | eBay


1950 Lionel 681 Freight Set. Condition c7. Includes 2671 whistle tender, 6520 searchlight, 3462 auto lumber unloader, 2500 hopper and 6357 lighted caboose. All operational. Great smoke from lead locomotive.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Mojo21 (Jul 11, 2021)

The Southern Railroad said:


> I just checked eBay prices and they are all over the place / Engine and tender some sellers get more then other sellers - I went to completed auctions / active are bait action prices / some of them really off there rocker and some fair market value - I buy on eBay when I need something I can not find here or at the Local Choke and Puke = [ wanna-be train show ] If you can do me a favor flip the cars and snap photo of trucks / Thanks


I'll get those pics up tomorrow at some point.

Thanks


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Wow. That set so close to the one from my childhood. Handed down from Granda, to my Dad, then to me. Same turbine engine, triple dome sunoco tanker, GN box car, and Pennsy caboose. However, I had the 12 wheel Pennsy tender and, three other additional rolling stock. 
Those were great times setting it all up at Xmas time. 6’ x 14’ platform.


----------



## rvnmedic6869 (Oct 29, 2019)

Mixed Freight said:


> That would be your best bet, in my opinion. But if you ain't super desperate to get rid of it as fast as you can, you could wait a week or two for some more input and and some more research.


That's a cool set! If you go the eBay route, I would also start with doing the search for the sold listings. Hopefully there are more than one. You can get a feel for the market price that way. If you are on the fence as far as getting rid of it. You can do auction style but with a reserve price. The other option is Buy it Now. Try to set the BIN price similar to or a few dollars more than the sold listings. Good luck and let us know what you wind up doing. Cheers.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Do they have sentimental value to you? Granddad or someone?
Another option is to sell them here, but we require an asking price in the listing, you can add or best offer.
We have a for sale forum section here. Listing and selling is free. 
PayPal would be the way to send/collect the money.
That would be a nice starter set for someone, though the transformer needs work I see.
Keep in mind that you don't know if the locomotive works. For some here that would be no problem but it would bring down the price.
The set came all together in a big box when they brought it home, you have the individual boxes but do you have the master box? 
Good pictures of the top, side and bottoms would be nice.
Where about are you? 
Maybe someone is close and can pick them up and give you cash. That would save you the shipping and PayPal.


----------



## Mojo21 (Jul 11, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback fellas. And no, it has no sentimental value. It was my father in law's and he’s a great guy and all but he just wanted it out of his attic and I have not attachment to it. I’ll post some pics that have been requested soon (I’m in the process of moving so I’m super busy currently). That said, I’d love to move on from it and get it to someone who would get some enjoyment from it rather than it gathering dust in my basement. I will check out your sales section on this forum. I have no idea on the working condition so I’m not looking to cash in, just a fair offer. You guys have been really helpful so I would prefer to sell it on this forum.
Thanks


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

I have to wonder what became of this set...


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Probably sold it and that's the last we'll hear of him.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

MichaelE said:


> Probably sold it and that's the last we'll hear of him.


Think it was a her. Look at the toes...


----------



## RedJimmy1955 (Aug 23, 2021)

Havent heard booo......it would be nice to know the result!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The OP obviously just joined here to try and get info to sell this set….might have been sold or taken by someone, and if so, we will not likely hear about that….


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well he did say that he was moving and real busy, maybe he will stop back.
Maybe someone local bought it from him?
It is a nice set for the right price, has the boxes too.


----------

